# Sage RPL 7wt.



## wyandot (Dec 5, 2013)

Anybody fish one of these? I'm looking at a 2-piece 9ft. model, and I'd like some input before I buy it. Thanks, Jay.


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

They are great rods, but a little slow/soft in action. So you'll have to adjust your casting stroke a little perhaps.

I had the 9 1/2 foot 7 wt. It was a great Steelhead/Hex rod. I sold it to a co-worker and wished I hadn't. Great rod.

If you can get it for cheap, do it.


----------



## Edler (Apr 2, 2010)

Sage Graphite III GFL 7100 RPLB

I built a 10 foot 7 weight. It is a little slow compared to newer rods. Good backbone. I really like mine. Good Luck.


----------



## wyandot (Dec 5, 2013)

Thanks for the input guys, very much appreciated.


----------



## flyrodder46 (Dec 31, 2011)

Jay, The RPL is one of the best older rods available, I have 4 of them and love each and every one of them. As said a little on the slow side compared to newer rods, but that is what I like about them, kinda feels like a bamboo rod in the way they handle. There is all kinds of power and they are very forgiving when using lighter tippets.

D


----------



## coaster101 (Oct 9, 2005)

Great rod love it as a smallie rod with a 200/250 grain sink tip and a big fly , its best to slow down and open your loops with sinking lines and that rod still has good power.


----------

